# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چارک پایین رتبه کشوری رشته پرستاری

## konkur100

*سلام
تو سایت کانون تو بخش انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد که برای سال 94 هست منظور از**چارک پایین رتبه کشوری* *در یک رشته چیه دقیقا ؟؟ (**توضیح کامل بفرمایید**)*

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## konkur100

واقعا کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asas

توی کانون همونجا یه توضیحی داده.

----------


## konkur100

> توی کانون همونجا یه توضیحی داده.


هیچ توضیحی نداده دوست عزیز !! حالا شما اطلاعاتی دارین بفرمایید ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## asas

> هیچ توضیحی نداده دوست عزیز !! حالا شما اطلاعاتی دارین بفرمایید ما هم استفاده کنیم


*چارك پايين :* نمره چارك پايين مربوط به داوطلبي است كه در يك چهارم  آخر قبول شدگان قرار دارد و نمره او تقريبا به آخرين و پايين ترين نمره فرد  قبولي شباهت دارد و البته داده پرت هم نيست و تا حدود زيادي قابل قبول است  براي مثال اگر در رشته اي 99 نفر قبولي كانون داشته باشيم نمره نفر 75 ام  نمره چارك پايين است

----------

